# Attention Newbies



## Rob Fisher

My 14th convert just visited me and he has been stinky free for a week... note to all newbies and experts alike... do not let newbies start with a non VV (Variable Voltage) battery... I did tell him he needed it but he wasn't sure it would work and took the standard battery... he just came back and stole my VV batteries because they are a must...

I showed him the different power with different juices and I could not pry the batteries out of his hand.

Make sure you make newbies start with this battery at the very least!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/ego-c-twist-1300mah-veriable-voltage-battery-3.3v-4.8v.html

He has just left and plans to convert his wife!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Riaz

nice one @Rob Fisher 

i also agree that newbies must start with a VV battery from the word go

i found that after about a week or two they start looking for 'more'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

Just get them to buy a Reo. Done and dusted

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Gizmo

Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

I do agree. But unfortunately most smokers are not willing to spend the the initial amount required which irritates me. They willing to spend 40R minimum a day on cigarettes but are to scared to outlay a good amount on a decent setup. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well he is a happy chappie now after robbing me blind!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

most newbies, without discovering this awesome site, don't really know what a decent setup is and also don't know anything about VV to start off with... I'm hoping to still get my VV evod battery tomorrow (to play around with seeing that i don't have any idea how it works hahha, just know from you guys that it's great for ultimate newbie vaping) from the clearance sale *fingers crossed* haven't heard a word from the supplier again, he was supposed to inform me when he went to canal walk in the week...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Well, I can say from my personal experience, the entry cost is a bit daunting. 

When I first started planning my conversion, I was looking at the EVOD kit, R500 for 2 devices did not look like a bad deal at all, but the more I read, watched, learned, the more comfortable I have become with the thought of spending bigger to start off with. 

Even though it has meant an extra month on stinkies, I believe with the gear I've decided on, I will definitely be able to quit, which was not a certainty when I was still considering the cheaper kits

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> Well, I can say from my personal experience, the entry cost is a bit daunting.



Yip I hear you... it wasn't that long ago I nearly choked to death paying a grand for to Twisps... 

I guess we can only advise... the problem of course is it's a case of every time a coconut! Buying a non-VW device is a big mistake.

But it doesn't matter... I'll just replenish my stock at Vape King!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll just replenish my stock at Vape King!



Leave some for me if you'll be so kind!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> Leave some for me if you'll be so kind!



Roger that... I only need two or three VW's for tasting and stinky conversion!


----------



## devdev

I am sure @Cape vaping supplies will get hold of you shortly @Metal Liz, if there is a vaper in need in the CT area you can be assured he will swing into action.

I don't think non-VV is always a bad experience for a new vaper. Some people may just want a reliable and simple piece of kit to check it out first.

If you guys saw what I started out on in Nov of last year, you would feel that the EVOD without VV was high tech to the max. Started with two of these packs, and an extra battery.







I lasted ten days on these cig-a-likes with stinkies, before tracking down an EVOD starter kit from eciggies and then dropping the stinkies. That was enough to move forward.

And to be fair to the cig-a-likes, compared to the Njoy system I had tried two years ago, they were actually fantastic. I guess it is all relative

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

it's cool @devdev , @Cape vaping supplies got hold of me shortly after i posted that comment  i'm getting my new battery tomorrow  time to grab some coffee quick hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

its all devs fault I didnt contact you lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

HAHAHAHAHA - Yes there may be a smudge of the truth in that particular statement. LOL!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

whyyyyyyy....?


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - I do agree with you on your original post - having a VV battery to start off with is a great idea.

But I stopped smoking on Twisp - and I think it's juices and clearo and coil are quite well matched to the single voltage that its batteries put out. I see Twisp as a "closed system" - if you stick with their devices and their juices, its fine. A bit like Green Smoke as well with their tips and single voltage batteries. It's all well matched.

I think a VV battery is more important if you don't go the "closed system" route and you go for say a PT2 or PT3 and want to experiment with different juices. Then tweaking the voltage is definitely a requirement to get the best out of each juice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - I do agree with you on your original post - having a VV battery to start off with is a great idea.
> 
> But I stopped smoking on Twisp - and I think it's juices and clearo and coil are quite well matched to the single voltage that its batteries put out. I see Twisp as a "closed system" - if you stick with their devices and their juices, its fine. A bit like Green Smoke as well with their tips and single voltage batteries. It's all well matched.
> 
> I think a VV battery is more important if you don't go the "closed system" route and you go for say a PT2 or PT3 and want to experiment with different juices. Then tweaking the voltage is definitely a requirement to get the best out of each juice.


Most vapers want to experiment with different juice - that is where the enjoyment lies. And Twisp juices are expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vapegerm

Hi All,
As far as cost goes I don't get the problem!? 
Add up what you used to spend on smoking a month.
I was on 2 boxes a day at R36.00 p/box. R72.00 per day= R2160 p/month.
That's a decent new toy for me every month, juices plus change 

.....and I get to keep everything and do not throw it into a dustbin  err ashtray after 5 minutes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

vapegerm said:


> Hi All,
> As far as cost goes I don't get the problem!?
> Add up what you used to spend on smoking a month.
> I was on 2 boxes a day at R36.00 p/box. R72.00 per day= R2160 p/month.
> That's a decent new toy for me every month, juices plus change
> 
> .....and I get to keep everything and do not throw it into a dustbin  err ashtray after 5 minutes


Very true...and a Reo somewhere in there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapegerm

Yes Matthee and a Reo when I am big  Maybe for my 6 month milestone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyker

Gizmo said:


> I do agree. But unfortunately most smokers are not willing to spend the the initial amount required which irritates me. They willing to spend 40R minimum a day on cigarettes but are to scared to outlay a good amount on a decent setup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



What would be an appropriate amount to spend? I dropped more than 2k on Twisp, MVP mod and my Nautilus!


----------



## johan

Spyker said:


> What would be an appropriate amount to spend? I dropped more than 2k on Twisp, MVP mod and my Nautilus!



INFINITY sounds appropriate to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

IMO what most people don't seem to understand is that vaping is not simply a method to quit smoking (in part it is), its about a way of life, a healthier life. Think of it this way, how much more is your life cover a month because you are a smoker, how much more will you be paying in medical bills because of smoking related illnesses and most of what price can one put on being able to spend more time with your family because vaping gave you those years back.

In short, one can never spend enough on vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Spyker

johan said:


> INFINITY sounds appropriate to me


That's what I'm afraid of!!


----------



## Tom

BhavZ said:


> IMO what most people don't seem to understand is that vaping is not simply a method to quit smoking (in part it is), its about a way of life, a healthier life. Think of it this way, how much more is your life cover a month because you are a smoker, how much more will you be paying in medical bills because of smoking related illnesses and most of what price can one put on being able to spend more time with your family because vaping gave you those years back.
> 
> In short, one can never spend enough on vaping


Correct. And its a hobby and a lifestyle thing. How much do others spend on their hobbies? I am spending about a grand a month on average. For juices and gear and accessories. Me thinks it's worth it. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

I don't mind spending 2k+/month as that is what it will cost me if I have to go back to my old ways of stinkies and pipe tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I'm so hooked on the EVERYTHING other than stinkies right now that I don't care of any additional costs. It's a healthier lifestyle and in the long run I know I will be happier. I'm using a Twisp now which totally blows and is not what I'm looking for but know once my toys arrive I'm going to be one Happy man 

Vape 4 life I say...??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Snape of Vape

Not sure whether this has been posted on the site.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.EAGINsoftware.dejaloYa

I installed that the day I quit, so I just check it every now and then to get an idea on the money and health benefits


----------



## 360twin

We started on GreenSmoke cig-a-likes to see if it was viable. Soon realised that something better was required, although my wife was pretty satisfied with them. Bought an eVod kit knowing she'd take them over once she'd tried them, allowing me to learn at the same time.

She recently went down to Durbs to visit her sister, and asked me to re-fill some GS cartridges for her - she didn't think airport security would take kindly to her CoolFire II, and they're nice and portable. After filling some with VM Menthol I gave it a try, and was surprised to see how well it still worked - good flavour and vapour production. Not well suited to heavy vaping though, and a bit pricey if you buy new cartridges (~R24/ml).

My brother in CT is still on a Twisp after 6 months, and is really happy with the way it works. Different strokes, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Must just say... Really appreciating all the winner ratings . Thanks people's.
Really trying my best to get involved in the forum wherever possible. I will also make sure I do my bit and will help the forum in which ever way possible

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jase

After a year on first a boge and then a basic eGo I finally went and splashed out on some VV gear today. All I can say is 'OH My word, why didn't I get these a year ago!' But then again it was harder to psychologically justify dropping $$$ on something you may not like vs. a cheap starter kit back then.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Ebie

Anybody wanna try some bobas bounty let me know,I think every vaper should try it,it's just awsome


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members *
...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details. *
It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post. 

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right, 
- select "personal details" 
- and fill in the "location" field. 

No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JP Brooks

Vaping is the best thing that could have started to stop smoking.
I was spending roughly about R1500 a month on Cigarettes. I've been vaping for a month and a half now and loving it .

I started of asweel with the Ego-CE4 Combo and now I'm running the Smoktech SID Mod with a Aspire Nutilus Tank & I've also got the Kangertech Areotank Mega which are awesome tanks.


----------



## Ebie

JP Brooks said:


> Vaping is the best thing that could have started to stop smoking.
> I was spending roughly about R1500 a month on Cigarettes. I've been vaping for a month and a half now and loving it .
> 
> I started of asweel with the Ego-CE4 Combo and now I'm running the Smoktech SID Mod with a Aspire Nutilus Tank & I've also got the Kangertech Areotank Mega which are awesome tanks.


That's awsome,welcome to forum u are def going the right way I'm vaping for a year an 8 months now an never picked up a cig again I can't handle a cig or smell of it,what juices are u using?


----------



## JP Brooks

Hi Ebie,

I'm using all sorts of juices. I started off with Vape King juices as that was where I got introduced to vapeing, Now I've got juices from
Vapour mountain; Craft Vapour, Vape King; Sky Blue, Liqua

My Favourite juices at the moment is from Vapour Mountain - VM4 & Craft Vapour juices are awesome. My Favourite is - Wild Berry & Melon on the Rocks

I've attached a photo for you of the all the juices I've currently got

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ebie

JP Brooks said:


> Vaping is the best thing that could have started to stop smoking.
> I was spending roughly about R1500 a month on Cigarettes. I've been vaping for a month and a half now and loving it .
> 
> I started of asweel with the Ego-CE4 Combo and now I'm running the Smoktech SID Mod with a Aspire Nutilus Tank & I've also got the Kangertech Areotank Mega which are awesome tanks.


That's awsome,welcome to forum u are def going the right way I'm vaping for a year an 8 months now an never picked up a cig again I can't handle a cig or smell of it,what juices are u using?


JP Brooks said:


> Hi Ebie,
> 
> I'm using all sorts of juices. I started off with Vape King juices as that was where I got introduced to vapeing, Now I've got juices from
> Vapour mountain; Craft Vapour, Vape King; Sky Blue, Liqua
> 
> My Favourite juices at the moment is from Vapour Mountain - VM4 & Craft Vapour juices are awesome. My Favourite is - Wild Berry & Melon on the Rocks
> 
> I've attached a photo for you of the all the juices I've currently got
> 
> View attachment 7273


u should try zodiac juices it's Italian flavours but it's a much better quality at the same prices like strawberry delight and peach delight and the mango aswell it tastes so real it's unbelievable even the packaging is awsome,we have it over here in Cape Town mayb I can arrange a free sample for u lol iv tried all the juices uv got but there's so much more and better thanx


----------



## kimbo

Ebie said:


> Anybody wanna try some bobas bounty let me know,I think every vaper should try it,it's just awsome


 
Hi @Ebie I am still looking for my perfect vape, i would not mind trying some


----------



## Ebie

kimbo said:


> Hi @Ebie I am still looking for my perfect vape, i would not mind trying some


Cool are u in Cape Town though ? U can add me on watsapp 0796611893 then we can make a plan to get u done good stuff bro


----------



## kimbo

Ebie said:


> Cool are u in Cape Town though ? U can add me on watsapp 0796611893 then we can make a plan to get u done good stuff bro


 
Hi @Ebie soz man i am in the Freestate 

Think we skip this one


----------



## A.T.W

Wow that's a nice collection of Vape juices 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ollypop

Rob Fisher said:


> My 14th convert just visited me and he has been stinky free for a week... note to all newbies and experts alike... do not let newbies start with a non VV (Variable Voltage) battery... I did tell him he needed it but he wasn't sure it would work and took the standard battery... he just came back and stole my VV batteries because they are a must...
> 
> I showed him the different power with different juices and I could not pry the batteries out of his hand.
> 
> Make sure you make newbies start with this battery at the very least!
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ego-c-twist-1300mah-veriable-voltage-battery-3.3v-4.8v.html
> 
> He has just left and plans to convert his wife!


You were very right rob. I'm glad I took your advice and went VV. It has made quite the difference and I love tweaking the amount of power. Different juices really do like different voltages. Closing in on a month of vaping now.  



Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ollypop said:


> You were very right rob. I'm glad I took your advice and went VV. It has made quite the difference and I love tweaking the amount of power. Different juices really do like different voltages. Closing in on a month of vaping now.


 
Awesome @Ollypop! It so lekker when you get a new device and it's a WOW change! Once you pass the month you never look back and with a VV device the chances of that happening are so much better!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silverbear

Ebie said:


> Anybody wanna try some bobas bounty let me know,I think every vaper should try it,it's just awsome


 
What you proposeing, I would love to try Bobas.


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members*

...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details.*
It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post.

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right,
- select "personal details"
- and fill in the "location" field.

No need for exact locations, a city is fine.

Thank you

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

It is shocking what i used to spend as well. my biggest problem is i just want more , More ,MOre , MORe MORE!!!!!!
But as you say at least you can look at something shiny and doesn't make you stink! lol


----------



## Yiannaki

Well said @Rob Fisher  

I think the only way it would be okay for one to start on a non vv battery is if they dont know anyone with anything else and if they stay clear of the forum 

I was in vaping heaven, and then stumbled upon the awesomness that is www.ecigssa.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

True that! I just opened my VV battery and i am in the first vapes of pure satisfaction due to the upgrade.
I am really happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devaper

What a great vape day its been(y) stinkies dont come close to vape! Love big fluffy white clouds haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarkSide

I agree, but vaping is so addictive....forcing me to (must) pop into my local vape shop at least twice a week, to have a chat, vape a tad and order or purchase more of the lovely toys and elixirs....Have Visa so MUST Vape, should bring out a card that rewards one with Vape Miles!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devaper

I wish I could.. But Im in port elizabeth


----------



## DarkSide

Shame man, see, Vape Miles could be most handy, just go to convince some airline to accept them!


----------

